

Dear Twitter: It's Over. And It's for The Best - d0mine
http://chrisbaskind.com/2008/06/17/dear-twitter-its-over-and-its-for-the-best-2/

======
brk
Dear Chris Baskind dot com:

Wake me when you have something new, unique, or interesting to say.

~~~
pg
Please let's not start having this sort of comment here. It has the same flaws
it attributes to the post, and is mean as well.

